# Opera on vinyl........



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Love opera and love vinyl..

Just scored the following today from Deseret Industrries second hand store, (75 cts ea)

Puccini's 'Tosca', Callas Di Stefano, Gobbi. La Scala orch...on Angel, excellent +
Verdi's 'A masked Ball', Herva Nelli, Jan Peerce. NBC Symph orch on RCA near mint
Bellini's 'Norma', Callas, Corelli. La Scala orch on Angel mint
Puccini's 'La Boheme', Pavarotti, Freni . Berlin Philharmonic orch on London, near mint
Donizetti's 'Lucia Di Lammermoor'. Peters, Peerce, Tozzi on RCA Victor, near mint
Tchaikovsky's 'Swan Lake' complete Ballet, Netherlands Radio Philharmonic orch with Ruggiero Ricci violin on Phase 4 Stereo near mint

I'm stoked! Chuck


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

classidaho said:


> Love opera and love vinyl..
> 
> Just scored the following today from Deseret Industrries second hand store, (75 cts ea)
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like a good deal mate!


----------



## OperaSaz (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice work! Can be hard to track down decent vinyl, but I find the record fairs are a good place to start. So much fun having a rummage through them too, you can find some random rare bargains!

Saz

"Opera is where a guy gets stabbed in the back, and instead of dying, he sings."


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

"Opera is where a guy gets stabbed in the back, and instead of dying, he sings." hah hah haw!

Tonight I introduced myself to 'Orfeo and Euridice' by Gluck, abridged with libretto by Pierre Monteux fof French audience

Rise Stevens, Lisa Della Casa and Roberta Peters (don't know which one played the guy?), she was a wonderful mezza tho!



















Oh, and this is a superb piece of music and a sort of revolutioary, and, I think agreeable) movement for the opera front by Gluck


----------



## Oenyaw (Nov 24, 2010)

*more vinyl*

I just got "The Barber of Seville", "Fidelio" and "The Magic Flute" on vinyl, total price $13. There's this place in St. Pete with a classical vinyl section, where everything is $1 a record. I'd have a lot more if I lived there. I get lucky sometimes. I walked into a Goodwill once and found 10 operas for $2 each. ("So what if I have "Lucia di Lammermoor" already, this one's in Mono!") I've found around 25 operas this way in the past year or so. I'm addicted, can't stop!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oenyaw said:


> I just got "The Barber of Seville", "Fidelio" and "The Magic Flute" on vinyl, total price $13. There's this place in St. Pete with a classical vinyl section, where everything is $1 a record. I'd have a lot more if I lived there. I get lucky sometimes. I walked into a Goodwill once and found 10 operas for $2 each. ("So what if I have "Lucia di Lammermoor" already, this one's in Mono!") I've found around 25 operas this way in the past year or so. I'm addicted, can't stop!


Welcome to the forum.
Unfortunately I don't even own a turntable. No vinyl for me.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

> Tonight I introduced myself to 'Orfeo and Euridice' by Gluck, abridged with libretto by Pierre Monteux fof French audience
> 
> Rise Stevens, Lisa Della Casa and Roberta Peters (don't know which one played the guy?), she was a wonderful mezza tho!


Risë Stevens must have been Orfeo, because she was a mezzo-soprano.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

By the way, if you are interested in vinyl and opera, there are some fabulous items that have never appeared on CD. RCA's I Pagliacci with Domingo and Caballe was(/were) originally issued extravagantly on two LPs, but the fourth side was filled with less known Leoncavallo. There was the same scene from Zaza that Renée Fleming performs on her Verismo disc. Whereas Fleming left me untouched, Caballe moved me into tears!

Another gem is the CBS's record on which Scotto and Domingo sing duets/scenes from Italian and French operas. The French items have been released on CD early on, but the Italian never. On the Italian side there is the long scene from Fedora that is unsurpassable in its white-heat intensity! Scotto's voice is what it is, spreads in an ugly way in fortes, but it kind of adds to the desperation/passion required.

If you can lay your hands on them, don't hesitate!!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Actually, just before Herkku's latest post, I think I did miss that Domingo/Caballe Pagliacci... it's alright, though; I found the classic recording of Barber's Vanessa (Mitropoulos et al.), plus Tippett's King Priam and Bernstein's A Quiet Place, for nothing.

So I think it's about time I started buying opera on vinyl, since I also love vinyl and opera... only problem is that my taste in opera is a bit post-vinyl. However, there are tons of Britten operas on vinyl, so that should be fine.

So on my wishlist right now: Britten's Curlew River and (after Almaviva's ecstatic review of it) Schoenberg's Moses und Aron.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

World Violist said:


> Actually, just before Herkku's latest post, I think I did miss that Domingo/Caballe Pagliacci... it's alright, though; I found the classic recording of Barber's Vanessa (Mitropoulos et al.), plus Tippett's King Priam and Bernstein's A Quiet Place, for nothing.
> 
> So I think it's about time I started buying opera on vinyl, since I also love vinyl and opera... only problem is that my taste in opera is a bit post-vinyl. However, there are tons of Britten operas on vinyl, so that should be fine.
> 
> So on my wishlist right now: Britten's Curlew River and (after Almaviva's ecstatic review of it) Schoenberg's Moses und Aron.


Man, you need to work your way back in time. Start with Wagner. Tristan und Isolde first, then the third act of Sigfried. You'll like those. Then you keep going back...

Next thing, you'll be loving Rossini!:lol:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Almaviva said:


> Next thing, you'll be loving Rossini!:lol:


Well we do share a birthday... haha. That's all I can really see in common there. A gourmet chef I am not. (I can always dream though... )

Fascinating idea you propose though... I'd have to spend a lot of time though, since my modus operandi is usually immersion-based to some degree.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Here is one reason I love vinyl (next to it being the ultimate sound producer in the hands of a super turntable/cartrige combo). The highest tag is less than $2.00 and the records are pristine, I'm Scottish.
I just picked a quick 'Callas' threesome as a good example.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Another one of my classic 'Italian' LP's....yup, that's Pavarotti


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

And one more before I bore you to death Yup, Pavarotti again


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

This will be my first time listening to a serious opera (and one whose composer did not use a pen name... or any other number of firsts, for that matter) from a record. Classic recording of one of America's great operas, which I've incidentally never heard before.










Barber: Vanessa
Mitropoulos/MET
Vanessa - Eleanor Steber
Erika - Rosalind Elias
Old Baroness - Regina Resnik
Anatol - Nicolai Gedda
Old Doctor - Giorgio Tozzi
Nicholas, Major-Domo - George Cehanovsky
Footman - Robert Nagy

The sound quality is remarkable for being a 1950's recording on vinyl. Seriously, it's very good. I don't think I'll ever get the remastered CD, really.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Bernstein: A Quiet Place


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

now that has to be an extremely rare pressing.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

classidaho said:


> now that has to be an extremely rare pressing.


I imagine it must be; and it's in darn good shape, too.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Now for what was eventually released on CD as this...










Tippett: King Priam


----------



## musiaca (Sep 11, 2011)

*Wagner die meistersinger von nürnburg*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/320755193166?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Unfortunately I don't even own a turntable. No vinyl for me.


I transferred almost all my vinyls to CD. I think vinyls sooner or later will disappear as videocassetes. I'd like to get rid of them (about 680)...But shipping is so expensive! Is the sound better? I don't notice the difference...some of them have scratches..if you do like that and weird noises...continue my friend.

Martin

Martin


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Shipping LPs within the US via media mail isn't real expensive. Speaking of transfers to CD, that's what I did with the C. Davis/LSO 1st production of Berlioz's Les Troyens. 4 hours of it, so it took awhile.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Shipping LPs within the US via media mail isn't real expensive. Speaking of transfers to CD, that's what I did with the C. Davis/LSO 1st production of Berlioz's Les Troyens. 4 hours of it, so it took awhile.


US????? I live in Canada! I think it is about 12$. Martin


----------

